# Looking for an inj dbol recipe



## Humana (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey guys how are you all!!!  Hope well.  I am looking for a recipe for inj dbol.  I'll do a search in a second but thought I'd post first.  Take care all!!  :action-smiley-030:


----------



## Nattydread (Jan 31, 2014)

Wish I could help. But it's good to see you around brother


----------



## srd1 (Feb 1, 2014)

If anyone has a good recipe hook a brother up!!!!!
Good to see ya postin again humana!


----------



## dorian777 (Feb 1, 2014)

I believe you'll need some EO, but I'm not sure how much.


----------



## Humana (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks guys, I have found what I'm looking for and yes it does require EO.  

Hey Natty!!!  Hope you are well buddy.  Srd1 you have mail.    Take care everyone.  Be safe and hope filled!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2014)

this recipe works fine for me 100%

100mg/ml

2/20 ba/bb
guaiacol 15%
eo carrier.

im wanting to try it without the eo and use mct as a carrier and guaiacol for my dbol and test base next time. to try and drop my eo useage and still keep it a thin smooth injection

has anyone made testbase or dbol without eo?


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Feb 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> this recipe works fine for me 100%
> 
> 100mg/ml
> 
> ...



Thanks for the recipe. I assume this would work for inject anadrol as well? I read that anadrol crashes very easily but I came across a similar recipe that said anadrol remains stable in 10% guaiacol with EO as the carrier oil., so this recipe seems like a more solid guarantee. 

Do you think a blend of 50mg dbol/100mg anadrol would hold with the same recipe? That's my daily inject dose of those two compounds.


----------



## ParanoidFitness (Feb 22, 2014)

You're better off just taking the dbol orally.
I believe it will still be liver toxic if injected.
Others may think differently.
The above is my opinion.

quoted from a member of another sit named dbol4ever:



"I've used UGL injectable Dbol (what else is there?) and it def hits pretty freakin hard. 100mg/wk (injected) is def enuff for ANY bb. I've had liver tests done and I have to disagree w/ the point that it's somehow less toxic . It most def will significantly increase ur liver values in injectable form. It also reaches a higher blood plasma level MUCH quicker than oral and the level remains stable longer than oral.

On the downside an IM injection feels about like putting out a cig on ur skin. Maybe that's why it was originally in oral form. "

*Back to my own words:*

From my experience with Reforvit-B and the Ttokkyo and QV injectable dbol in the late 90s is that oral is more effective at size and strength gains.



Good luck with your brew


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Feb 22, 2014)

I've never experienced pain from
Inject dbol made in EO. It's smooth as butter.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2014)

Iv just made some inj dbol 100mg/ml

100ml
11g raws
Ba 3%
Bb 20%
Guaiacol 20ml (20%)
Gso carrier

Holds fine. (And its winter here so if it was going to crash it would have lastnight


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 22, 2014)

Guys I use to know were making the dbol @ 25mg/ml with only 
Ba,bb,oil. No super solvents


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2014)

rAJJIN said:


> Guys I use to know were making the dbol @ 25mg/ml with only
> Ba,bb,oil. No super solvents




I like injecting a small amount if its frequent or pre-wo jabs tho.


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 22, 2014)

25mg was perfect for me. Very thin and pain free.
1ml per site with insulin pins


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2014)

rAJJIN said:


> 25mg was perfect for me. Very thin and pain free.
> 1ml per site with insulin pins




This 100mg/ml I in mct oil + guaiacol so hopefully it goes through an orange


----------



## aatlas668 (Nov 2, 2014)

I remember there being a good liq dbol product from BV (bajavet), long gone by now I'm sure. Taken orally though in caps like old refortiv-B


----------

